# Port Arthur RC



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any news from there ?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

The Qual finished Friday night.

1. Dealer/ Tim Milligan, handler
2. Haley/ Adam Casto, handler
3. Tipper/ Ryan Brasseaux, handler
4. Gem/ Ricky Edge, handler
RJ. Bounce/ Tim Milligan, handler
Jams. Caddy/ Clint Avant, handler; Ranger/ Gary Friudenberg, handler; Wendy/ Wayne Stupka, handler.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Jim...Congrats ya'll.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

any news from the open...any alligator issues j/k...


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats Troy


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Way to go Tim 1st & RJ

Jim & Jan


----------



## Steve Karr (Aug 7, 2009)

Open call backs to double land blind.

3,4,6,13,15,18,19,21,22,23,24,31,33,37,40,41,44,46,48,52,54,5,59


----------



## Steve Karr (Aug 7, 2009)

55 is back not 5


----------



## Steve Karr (Aug 7, 2009)

17 back to water blind. Sorry no numbers.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim Scarborough said:


> The Qual finished Friday night.
> 
> 1. Dealer/ Tim Milligan, handler
> 2. Haley/ Adam Casto, handler
> ...


Congrats to Bobby and Shanna Farmer, Tim and Dealer on the Qual Win and Wayne and Wendy on the Jam. Way to go Guys!!!

Troy


----------



## Steve Karr (Aug 7, 2009)

Unofficial call backs to the water marks.

13,21,31,32,37,40,46,52,55,59

37 starts


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Derby
1st Kenny Cox, Billie
2nd Adam Casto, ??
3rd Rick Mock, Bentley
4th Wayne Stupka, Wendy
Don't know RJ or JAMS

Congrats to all!


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

Does anyone have open results ?


----------



## Steve Karr (Aug 7, 2009)

Unofficial Open Results 
Not sure about these numbers

1st 32 Hank/ Chip Miles
2nd 55 Tia/ Suzan Caire
3rd 59 Zoey/ Ryan Brasseaux
4th 37 Cole/ Ryan Brasseaux
RJ 40 Dakota/ Ryan Brasseaux
J 46 Bishop/ Ryan Brasseaux

Sorry I don't know about any other Jams


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

wow, Hank & Chip are having a great year. Congratulations

Congratulations also to Wayne on his Derby 4th


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Chip Susan and Ryan ! Big shout out for Kenny with Billie Jean....10 Points three trials.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Port Arthur Results

OPEN
1. Hank / Chip Miles
2. Tia / Suzan Caire
3. Zoey / Ryan Brasseaux
4. Cole / Ryan Brasseaux
R.J. Dakota / Ryan Brasseaux
Jams: Tex-Matter / Danny Farmer; Lola / Adam Casto; Bishop / Ryan Brasseaux; Marley / Danny Farmer

AMATEUR
1. **** / Wendall Williams
2. Bull / Danny Widner
3. Vegas / Donald Fitzgerald
4. Tia / Suzan Caire
R.J. Rock / Jon Monroe
Jams: Canaille / Lee Jolley; Cadillac / Rick Mock; Cole / Luke Barras; Al / Maury Smith

QUALIFYING
1. Dealer / Tim Milligan
2. Haley / Adam Casto
3. Tipper / Ryan Brasseaux
4. Gem / Rickey Edge
R.J. Bounce / Tim Milligan
Jams: Caddy / Clint Avant; Ranger / Gary Friudenberg; Wendy / Wayne Stupka

DERBY
1. Billie / Kenny Cox
2. Trixie / Adam Casto
3. Bentley / Rick Mock
4. Wendy / Wayne Stupka
R.J. Mylee / Chris La Cross
Jams: Coach / Adam Casto; Lacy / Clint Avant; Louie / Tracy Farmer; Frankie / Adam Casto

The Port Arthur Retriever Club would like to thank all the participants for helping make this a successful event. We are especially grateful for our judges, Paul Rainbolt and Linda Noga in the Open, Steve Helgoth and Raymond Mouton in the Amateur, and Bobby Lane and Austin Channell in the Derby and Qual. They gave generously of their time, energy and talents to give us all a chance to run our dogs in a competitive and challenging manner. Thanks to all.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Rick Mock-
OH Cr*p, I did not see that you, Rick & Bentley got 3rd in the Derby. And now I see you jammed the Amt. Sjorry I missed that, but, Congratulations!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Chip and Hank on the open win (that should give him his FC) Also congrats to Wendall and **** on the Am win, Wayne and Wendy and Rick and Bently on the derby places.

Troy


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

To many congrats to go around.  Glad to see so many friends doing well!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Rick, Wendell, and Susan!

Aaron*


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Wendel and Danny on there Am placements.
Congrats to Bobby, Shannon and Tim on the Q.
Way to go Troy keep finishing those Q's.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Also -- congrats to Gem, Rickey and Belinda for their Qual 4th!


----------

